# Muffin Tin Thighs 7-2-17



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2017)

Here are the dedicated tin and pan.







The tin which I have drilled holes in each cup.





This is what I do to prep the thighs. Cut the "knuckle" off each end of the bone and trim the excess skin. Now you have a nice rounded thigh.





Thighs dusted with rub on skin side.






Thighs in tin and dusted with rub on the underside. 





I set up the Egg with Royal Oak lump, layering cherry chunks in the mix. Brought the Egg, with plate setter and rack to 300F.

The finished thighs.






The initial cooking time, skin side down was 1 hour and 15 minutes. The thighs were then turned skin side up for about 45 minutes. They were removed to a 13" x 9" cookie sheet, glazed with the blackberry sauce, which is a combination of two other sauces, honey, pure maple syrup and some other ingredients, then another 20 minutes on the Egg.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 3, 2017)

They look great. Thighs are my favorite chicken cut..underrated..


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

craig - thanks I have been wanting to do this.  What is the set up with the pan shown in the photo?  Does your muffin pan sit directly on the grill grates?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2017)

GA Home Cook said:


> craig - thanks I have been wanting to do this.  What is the set up with the pan shown in the photo?  Does your muffin pan sit directly on the grill grates?



The muffin tin sits inside the cake pan which has about 1/2" of chicken stock in it. Then it goes on the grate. It will cook this way until the thighs are moved to the cookie sheet to be glazed with the sauce and cooked until the glaze is set. 

The first time I made these, I used disposable aluminum pans. That was before we knew how much we liked them and I decided to have a designated set up. Not sure if you are anywhere near Jack's Old South, but Myron sells his named sauces, while I used his generic recipes for the sauces and rub.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 3, 2017)

I thought you were making disparaging remarks to someone


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 3, 2017)

I use to cut the knuckle's off each end. Now I remove the whole bone. This makes it easier to eat and form into "balls".


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 3, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> They look great. Thighs are my favorite chicken cut..underrated..



Mine too!



salt and pepper said:


> I use to cut the knuckle's off each end. Now I remove the whole bone. This makes it easier to eat and form into "balls".



I was thinking about boneless as well.  I expected to hear Craig say he removed the bone.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 3, 2017)

Apple smoked and boneless.....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I thought you were making disparaging remarks to someone



Ditto lol! was about to say I've heard of thunder thighs but muffin thighs?!


----------



## caseydog (Jul 3, 2017)

Better not let Myron find you. He's pretty protective of those muffin thighs. 

CD


----------



## mozart (Jul 5, 2017)

What internal temp are you aiming for?  2 hrs and 20 minutes seems like a long time at 300.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 6, 2017)

mozart said:


> What internal temp are you aiming for?  2 hrs and 20 minutes seems like a long time at 300.



Not shooting for an internal temp and I've cut down the time from what was originally called for.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 6, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Ditto lol! was about to say I've heard of thunder thighs but muffin thighs?!



Pretty little muffin thighs
Pretty little muffin thighs
Pretty little muffin, pretty little muffin
Pretty little, pretty little, pretty little, pretty little...


----------

